# Polizei schaltet alle Server der Piraten Partei ab Update: Video zur Pressekonferenz



## Skysnake (20. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Update 2:*

Nach einiger Suche habe ich noch einen Mitschnitt des, nicht zur Partei gehörenden, Radiosenders Piratenradio gefunden, in dem es auch einen Mitschnitt der Pressekonferenz gibt.

http://piratenradio.offlinemode.org/Piratenradio_200511.mp3

EDIT: In der Mitte der Aufnahme gibt es ein Interview mit einem Anwalt der Piraten Partei. Laut seinen Ausführungen soll es anscheinend noch gar kein Rechtshilfeersuchen aus Frankreich geben. Die deutschen Behörden hätten damit wohl auf eigene Faust gehandelt.

*Update 1:*​ 
Inzwischen gibt es auch einen Mitschnitt zur Pressekonferenz, welcher von der DPA zur Verfügung gestellt wurde. In dem Video äußert sich Bernd Schlömer zu den Ereignissen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGf_-EaepZM​ 

*Orginal-News:
*
Für einiges Aufsehen sorgt die Abschaltung aller Server der Piratenpartei. Laut dem aktuellen Kenntnisstand wurden Aufgrund eines Durchsuchungs- und Beschlagnahmungsanordnung die gesamte Infrastruktur/Server der Piraten Partei beschlagnahmt und somit abgeschaltet.

Bei den Servern soll es sich um eine Vielzahl von Servern handeln, die von der Firma AixIT in Offenbach angemietet wurden. Der Bundesvorstand der Piraten Partei hat allem Anschein nach bisher noch keine Kenntnis von Informationen, die eine Abschaltung rechtfertigen würden. Auch die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft in Darmstadt konnte anscheinend noch keine Details nennen.

Was aber bereits klar zu sein scheint ist, das gegen die Piraten Partei nicht an sich ermittelt wird von den deutschen Behörden, sondern das es ein Rechtshilfegesuch von französischen Ermittlungsbehörden gibt, dem die deutschen Behörden nach kommen. Grund für diese Ermittlung könnte eventuell ein Dokument sein, welches angeblich den Piraten zugespielt und von diesen veröffentlicht worden sein soll, wie Mathias Döhle von den Piraten in einem Blogbeitrag schreibt. 

Von anderer Stelle heißt es, das jede glich ein einzelner öffentlicher Dienst auf einem virtuellen Server der Piratenpartei im Visier der Ermittlungen steht.

In diesem Licht erscheint die völlige Abschaltung aller Server als eine absolut unverhältnismäßige Reaktion der Behörden, die noch dadurch verstärkt wird, das Bremen Wahlen der Bürgerschaft anstehen, an denen sich die Piraten Partei beteiligt. Durch die Abschaltung ist nun natürlich die Kommunikation der Piraten in dieser entscheidenden Phase schwer gestört.

Der Bundesvorstand äußert sich nach einem Beitrag demnach auch dahingehend, das man die Ermittlungen unterstützen wolle und "in hoher Transparenz und erschöpfend zu den aktuellen Vorhaltungen Stellung nehmen" wolle, sobald gesicherte Informationen zur Verfügung stünden.

Weiter heißt es, dass der Bundesvorstand der Piratenpartei Deutschland hier ein massiver politischer Schaden angerichtet wird, der aufs entschiedenste verurteilt wird.

Es sei daher auch zu klären, ob die erfolgte Durchsuchungs- und Beschlagnahmeanordnung rechtlichen Vorgabe entsprochen hätte, und ob insbesondere die Grundsätze der Verhältnismäßigkeit gewahrt wurden.

Insgesamt ist das Vorgehen der Behörden wohl als Beispiellos zu bezeichnen, derart in die Infrastruktur einer anerkannten deutschen Partei direkt vor Wahlen einzugreifen. 

Quellen:
Am Morgen des 20.Mai 2011 hat die Polizei in Folge eines französichen Ermittlu - Pastebin.com 
Offizielles Statement:Polizei beschlagnahmt Server der Piratenpartei Deutschland (Deutsch/English/Français) | Piratenpartei Deutschland


Polizei dreht ab! :: PIRATEN Bremen Bremerhaven :: Landesverband der Piratenpartei Deutschland
Piratenpartei Deutschland - Polizei beschlagnahmt Server - News bei GameStar.de


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polizei schaltet alle Server der Piraten Partei ab*

Tja jeder so wie es es verdient, pech gehabt


----------



## Skysnake (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polizei schaltet alle Server der Piraten Partei ab*

Was heißt hier jeder so wie er es verdient 

Die Sache ist nach aktuellem Kenntnisstand schon SEHR fragwürdig. Da könnteste an vielen Stellen die Server abstellen. So z.B. 1&1, Telekom, Arcor, etc etc etc.

Über deren Server läuft ja genug Illegales...

Die Sache ist in meinen Augen schon sehr grenzwertig. Man hat ja nicht einen Server abgeschaltet, sondern gleich alle. Zudem ist es halt eine anerkannte politische Partei... Bei der CDU, CSU, SPD, FDP (Grünen?) gab es genug Spendenaffären etc. Da hat man auch nicht mal einfach so alles abgedreht, wobei das dort deutlich angemessener gewesen wäre.


----------



## NCphalon (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polizei schaltet alle Server der Piraten Partei ab*

Warum ham sies denn verdient?


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polizei schaltet alle Server der Piraten Partei ab*

Ist doch normal in der BRD, erst handeln und später denken

Wie dort, erst Server abschalten und dann schauen warum


----------



## Forseti (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polizei schaltet alle Server der Piraten Partei ab*

da sieht man doch in was für einer tollen Demokratie wir leben, da ist mir Nordkorea, Lybien oder Iran doch lieber


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polizei schaltet alle Server der Piraten Partei ab*



Forseti schrieb:


> da sieht man doch in was für einer tollen Demokratie wir leben, da ist mir Nordkorea, Lybien oder Iran doch lieber


 
Dir sind im ernst solche Länder lieber


----------



## s|n|s (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polizei schaltet alle Server der Piraten Partei ab*



Forseti schrieb:


> da sieht man doch in was für einer tollen Demokratie wir leben, da ist mir Nordkorea, Lybien oder Iran doch lieber


 
Wer regiert wird aktuell durch die Griechenland-Pleite klar.

Zufällig zur Wahl in Bremen. So ein Zufall.


----------



## Acid (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polizei schaltet alle Server der Piraten Partei ab*

Ich finde es nur traurig zu sehen wie korrupt eigentlich vorgegangen wird. Ich bin mir zu 1000% Sicher bei einer Spitzenpartei wie CDU/SPD etc. würde man sich ein solches Recht niemals rausnehmen.


----------



## X6Sixcore (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polizei schaltet alle Server der Piraten Partei ab*



s|n|s schrieb:


> Zufällig zur Wahl in Bremen. So ein Zufall.


 
Alles im Leben ist Zufall.




MfG


----------



## Clawhammer (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polizei schaltet alle Server der Piraten Partei ab*

Oh mein Gott, wegen so einem (sorry für meine Ausdrucksweise) Piss schalten die, die Server ab?! Ich leb in einer komischen Welt, sollten die mal bei den ganzen One Click Hostern anfangen, da haben die genug zutun... die Polenzia hat wohl langeweile bzw. mussten raus Donuts holen....


----------



## nfsgame (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polizei schaltet alle Server der Piraten Partei ab*

Ich hoffe das war nur die Generalprobe für die nächsten Wahlen an denen die NPD beteiligt ist .

Aber echt mal: Wenn ich die Schlagzeile "Polizei dreht ab!" lese, dann kann ich die nichtmehr ernst nehmen...


----------



## Skysnake (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polizei schaltet alle Server der Piraten Partei ab*

Naja, da nimmt es einer wenigstens mit Galgenhumor. Ich habs am Anfang auch nicht gepeilt, aber das Wortspiel hat was, und ich kann absolut verstehen, wie derjenige wohl atm denkt. Da ist dieses Wortspiel wirklich nachvollziehbar und in meinen Augen auch wirklich gelungen.



refraiser schrieb:


> S
> Ich nehme mal an, das man die Server nicht ohn Grund abschaltet. Wenn es  tatsächlich eine politische Verschwörung wäre, gäbe es andere,  unauffälligere Methoden.



Naja, bis jetzt gibt es noch keine Begründung, und ganz ehrlich, das ist bei so einer Aktion wirklich absolut daneben.... Wenn ich gleich zu so allumfassenden Maßnahmen greife, dann sollte ich wirklich was direkt in der Hand haben, und nicht die Betroffenen mehr oder weniger erst mal im Dunkeln lassen.


----------



## Forseti (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polizei schaltet alle Server der Piraten Partei ab*

Was soll ich in einem Land von dem ich die Sprache nicht kann und auch sonst mit deren Kultur nichts am Hut habe? Strom gibts noch aber nicht mehr lange wenn die Grünen weiter an Macht gewinnen, heute Abend hatten wir schon den ersten Stromausfall seit über 10 Jahren...


----------



## Skysnake (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polizei schaltet alle Server der Piraten Partei ab*

Ich hatte in den letzten 20 Jahren insgesamt 30h Stromausfall in BaWü, da waren die Grünen noch nicht an der Regierung und auch sonst nichts.....

Meine Fresse, wenn z.B. ein Bagger ein Erdkabel erwischt, dann knallts halt, was erwartest du?

Überhaupt ne Ahnung warum der Saft weg ist? Ich glaube nicht Tim....


----------



## s|n|s (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polizei schaltet alle Server der Piraten Partei ab*



refraiser schrieb:


> Wer den?


Kennst du den €, die EZB und die Finanzmärkte? Wir konnten auch mit einer schwachen Deutschen Mark viel exportieren. Einige meinen sogar besser, als mit dem €. Das, was ganze Regierungen in den letzten Jahrzehnten aufgebaut haben, hat die Finanz-Wirtschaft in den letzten 10 Jahren kaputtgemacht. Und das ohne Konsequenzen. Zufall!
Wie linke Regierungen weltweit jedes Jahr zu konservativen rechten werden? Zufall.



refraiser schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, das man die Server nicht ohne Grund abschaltet. Wenn es tatsächlich eine politische Verschwörung wäre, gäbe es andere, unauffälligere Methoden.


Mag sein, war eine Vermutung. Verschwörung ist ein hartes Wort. Nennen wir es Vermutungen. Wahrscheinlich war auch die Anklage gegen Strauss-Kahn kurz vor der Präsidentschaftswahl Zufall. Und die Plagiats-Affäre gegen Guttenberg kurz nachdem er angefangen hat, die Bundeswehr umzuorganisieren. Und dass jetzt dessen Pläne zufällig wieder zurückgenommen werden. Zufall, vermute ich. 



refraiser schrieb:


> In China kann man im privaten Bereich durchaus Kritik üben, in der Regel regieren die Behördern erst wenn man öffentliche Aufrufe startet wie z.B. demonstriert am ... .
> Die Situation im Iran kann ich nicht so genau beurteilen wie die in China, jedoch ist man dort zumindest in Bezug auf Religion deutlich repressiver.


Genau. Eine Opposition wird im Keim erstickt. Und das fängt auch bei kleinen Äusserungen in privaten Runden an. Und endet auch mit Haft- und Todes-Strafen nicht.



Funkyfunk schrieb:


> hast du Infrastruktur?


Die meisten in Deutschland privatisiert. Soviel zur Infrastruktur.
Institutionen sind seid einigen Jahren von den Regierungen gesteuert und nicht mehr eigenständige Institutionen. Soviel zu Institutionen und zur Macht-Trennung.



Forseti schrieb:


> Was soll ich in einem Land von dem ich die  Sprache nicht kann und auch sonst mit deren Kultur nichts am Hut habe?  Strom gibts noch aber nicht mehr lange wenn die Grünen weiter an Macht  gewinnen, heute Abend hatten wir schon den ersten Stromausfall seit über  10 Jahren...


Was sollst du mit einem Land von dem 90% deiner Waren kommen?

Lieber Strom und radioaktives Trinkwasser? ok, immer weiter so!


----------



## Forseti (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polizei schaltet alle Server der Piraten Partei ab*

30 Stunden in 20 Jahren ist inakzeptabel, das dürfte höchstens 30 Minuten sein 
Aber bleibt mal nur weiter gutgläubig, irgendwann kommt das böse Erwachen bei allen an


----------



## Skysnake (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polizei schaltet alle Server der Piraten Partei ab*

Ja was erwartest du?

2 Wochen vorm Wechsel eines Schalters, der btw. 30-40 Jahre auf dem Buckel hatte, meinte der halt durch zu gehen. Halt blöd, wenn das der Schalter VOR dem gegenläufigen Stromkreisen war. Dazu hat das Ding noch so einiges mit sich gerissen. Waren da allein was um die 16h Stromausfall.

Dazu noch 3 mal Erdkabel die vom Bagger zerlegt wurden. Waren jeweils auch ein paar Stunden. Shit happens. Wenn das halt ne Hauptleitung ist, haste halt Pech. Je nachdem ist da auch nicht so schnell dann was umgeschaltet. 

Geh mal in die Türkei, als ich da im Sommerurlaub war, hatten wir jeden Tag 2-3 Stromausfälle mit zusammen sicherlich über ner Stunde. Tja Das Hotel hatte nen Diesel, daher war der Strom gleich wieder da, aber draußen/Strand hat man es aber halt dennoch mit bekommen.

Also von daher, brauchen wir wirklich nicht Meckern... Was willst du gegen nen Baggerfahrer mit zittrigen Händen machen?

Also mal den Ball flach halten und Kopf einschalten...


----------



## s|n|s (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polizei schaltet alle Server der Piraten Partei ab*

Sachlich bleiben. Geht Euch nicht an die Gurgel


----------



## Forseti (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polizei schaltet alle Server der Piraten Partei ab*

In der Türkei sind die Strompreise aber nicht so hoch wie hier, da kann man schon eine gewisse Stabilität erwarten. Und ein ca. 20 Sekunden Ausfall am Abend wird eher nicht durch einen Bagger verursacht, das ist für mich eher eine kurzfristige "Stromknappheit"

Einen Schalter der wahrscheinlich nur weniger Euros im Vergleich zu den Gewinnen der Stromkonzerne kostet nur alle 30-40 Jahre auszuwechseln ist auch sehr fahrlässig


----------



## Skysnake (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polizei schaltet alle Server der Piraten Partei ab*



s|n|s schrieb:


> Sachlich bleiben. Geht Euch nicht an die Gurgel


 Ja meine Fresse ist doch wahr.

Selbst wenn rein STATISTISCH gesehen jeder nur 10 Sek. Stromausfall hat im Jahr, dann trifft es den Einzelnen unter Umständen dennoch VIEL härter und den anderen gar nicht. An den Leitungsnetzen wird zwar wirklich teils zu viel gespart, aber das sind ganz andere Gründe und z.B. bei mir absolut kein Grund dafür. 

Man sollte sich einfach klar machen was eine Statistik ist...


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polizei schaltet alle Server der Piraten Partei ab*

Bei mir in Oberstdorf gab es in den letzten 3 Monaten etliche Stomausfälle, ingesamt ca. 15 Std. Und hir ist keine Sauer auf die Leute, die bauen halt die Netze aus damit die Gemeinde wieder ein Chace auf ne WM hat

Nur mal so als Beispiel


----------



## Skysnake (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polizei schaltet alle Server der Piraten Partei ab*



Forseti schrieb:


> In der Türkei sind die Strompreise aber nicht so hoch wie hier, da kann man schon eine gewisse Stabilität erwarten. Und ein ca. 20 Sekunden Ausfall am Abend wird eher nicht durch einen Bagger verursacht, das ist für mich eher eine kurzfristige "Stromknappheit"
> 
> Einen Schalter der wahrscheinlich nur weniger Euros im Vergleich zu den Gewinnen der Stromkonzerne kostet nur alle 30-40 Jahre auszuwechseln ist auch sehr fahrlässig


 
Nene, son Ding ist in nem Umspannwerk für so ca 30k Einwohner schon bischen größer und teurer. Zudem, willst du jetzt etwa auch alles Mögliche tauschen nur weil ne 0,000x% Wahrscheinlichkeit besteht, das was ausfällt? Dann aber meckern, wenn der Preis für Strom auch nur um 1 Cent steigen würde.... 

Sorry bleib mal bitte realistisch. Das Ding hatte wohl einen Materialfehler und das wars. Shit happens; Murphy´s law halt. 

Dagegen kann man recht wenig machen. Passiert. Und gegen Bagger würde selbst dein tolles Tauschen von allem Möglichen und Unmöglichen nichts helfen, oder packen wir jetzt alle Kabel in 2cm Dicke Stahlbetonmäntel, damit auch jeder Vollpfosten an Bauarbeiter das Ding nicht eingerissen bekommt?

EDIT:
@Chester: Ja und wo gearbeitet wird, geht es teils nicht ohne Stromunterbrechung und dann kommt noch dazu, das wo gearbeitet wird auch Fehler passieren. Sind halt nur Menschen. Da kann es auch passieren, das einer mal was abschießt. 

Solange nicht ein Strommast umfällt weil er durch gerostet ist, da er seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr gestrichen/gewartet wurde, wobei er normal alle 5 Jahre gewartet werden müsste, läuft so etwas halt unter "Das Leben ist kein Ponnyhof"


----------



## s|n|s (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polizei schaltet alle Server der Piraten Partei ab*

Mal back to topic: Bin gespannt, welche Begründung für den Server-Klau da kommt.


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polizei schaltet alle Server der Piraten Partei ab*

Meinst du das da eine  Begründung, das wird eher ne Hinhaltetaktik





Doch tausch den Bagger gegen ne Schaufel


----------



## X6Sixcore (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polizei schaltet alle Server der Piraten Partei ab*



s|n|s schrieb:


> Institutionen sind seid einigen Jahren von den Regierungen gesteuert und nicht mehr eigenständige Institutionen. Soviel zu Institutionen und zur Macht-Trennung.


 
Andersrum wird ein Schuh draus!

Du glaubst doch wohl nicht im Ernst, dass eine Regierung auch nur irgendwas zu sagen hat, ohne erhebliche Konsequenzen der Wirtschaft fürchten zu müssen!?

Wer die Kohlen hat, der regiert.

Ist so, war so und wird auch immer so sein.

Selbst im ach so tollen Sozialismus gilt genau diese Regel in vollem Umfang.

Wirtschaftsinteressen stehen in der Praxis immer vor politischen Interessen.

Die blanke Theorie nach Marx, Lenin & Co. ist in der Praxis absolut nicht umsetzbar.


@Forseti: Ich muss dem Skysnake da uneingeschränkt beipflichten.

Oder traust Du Dir zu als Baggerfahrer jede einzelne Stromleitung im Netz mit seiner genauen Lage im Kopf zu haben, sodass Du sie nicht triffst?

Auch wenn die wesentlich älter ist, als Du schon Bagger fährst?

Selbst nach Karten kann man schlecht arbeiten.

Das ist faktisch unmöglich.


----------



## derP4computer (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polizei schaltet alle Server der Piraten Partei ab*



> Geh mal in die Türkei, als ich da im Sommerurlaub war, hatten wir jeden  Tag 2-3 Stromausfälle mit zusammen sicherlich über ner Stunde. Tja Das  Hotel hatte nen Diesel, daher war der Strom gleich wieder da, aber  draußen/Strand hat man es aber halt dennoch mit bekommen.


Was hast Du denn den Tag über gemacht, daß du das mitbekommen hast? 


> Was willst du gegen nen Baggerfahrer mit zittrigen Händen machen?


Die Baggerfahrer die ich kenne, sind absolute Profis und zittern nicht ................. außer sie haben einen 10 Zentner Blindgänger an der Kette. 


> Genau. Eine Opposition wird im Keim erstickt.


Das denke ich auch, so gar im Land Bremen ................ zwar auf einem anderen Niveau, aber wenn man damit die Piraten Partei aus dem Weg räumen kann, ................. riesen Sauerei. 
Schade für diejenigen, die glauben in diesem Land geht doch alles mit rechten Dingen zu.


----------



## Forseti (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polizei schaltet alle Server der Piraten Partei ab*

Die Macht der Wirtschaft kann man nur durch komplette Verstaatlichung zerschlagen


----------



## X6Sixcore (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polizei schaltet alle Server der Piraten Partei ab*

Lies meinen vorherigen Post lieber nochmal...

Den Teil von "Selbst..." bis "...umsetzbar."

Vielleicht bin ich mit Realschule, Politiknote 3-4 aber auch schon zu gebildet...


----------



## Forseti (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polizei schaltet alle Server der Piraten Partei ab*

Umsetzbar ist alles was nicht physikalischen Naturgesetzen widerspricht, man muss es nur wollen 

Piratenpartei offline: Polizei verhindert Hacker-Angriff auf AKW-Konzern - Nachrichten Politik - Deutschland - WELT ONLINE hier steht was zum Thema


----------



## MysticBinary82 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polizei schaltet alle Server der Piraten Partei ab*



Forseti schrieb:


> 30 Stunden in 20 Jahren ist inakzeptabel, das dürfte höchstens 30 Minuten sein
> Aber bleibt mal nur weiter gutgläubig, irgendwann kommt das böse Erwachen bei allen an


 
Husch husch schnell unter Muttis Bettdecke... Bedenke, es laufen nur 4 AKWs und es gibt keine/kaum Ausfälle.

Jeder starke Gewittersturm kann Stromausfälle verursachen, denn die meisten Leitungen verlaufen Überland oder hattest du das noch nicht in Physik. Du musst echt Probleme haben, wenn du gleich wegen einem Stromausfall einen Völkermörder als dein Führer haben möchtest. (Kommt einen irgendwie bekannt vor - 1933 anyone?)

Du bist nur ein Heuchler der sich groß tun will, deswegen akzeptiere ich deine faule Ausrede nicht:"Was soll ich in einem Land von dem ich die Sprache nicht kann und auch sonst mit deren Kultur nichts am Hut habe?"
Ist es nicht die Sprache und nicht die Kultur deine "Helden". 

Wach mal bitte auf, AKWs sind sch**** und damit haben die Grünen ganz recht. CO2 ist ein Treibhausgas und fürt zu schwerwiegenden veränderungen im Weltklima und das betrifft dich auch und deine Kinder (die hoffentlich erst entstehen, wenn ein Sinn für Menschlichkeit vorhanden ist).



Forseti schrieb:


> Die Macht der Wirtschaft kann man nur durch komplette Verstaatlichung zerschlagen


 
Und was das gebracht hat, kannst du in den Geschichtsbüchern unter UDSSR und DDR nachschlagen!


Edit: Sorry für das Offtopic ding... musste aber irgendwie raus.

Finde es schon seltsam, wobei ich mir nicht denken kann, das die Piraten wirklich so dumm sind und ihre eigene Wahl mit einem Hack sabotieren würden.


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polizei schaltet alle Server der Piraten Partei ab*

Zur Info,

Schlimmes Offtopic (Gaddafi, Iran etc) wurde ausgeblendet. Die Debatte über Strom und Versorgung verlagern wir bitte auch in das passende Unterforum. Hier geht's um die Piratenpartei und die Beschlagnahme deren Server.

*B2T*


----------



## Skysnake (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polizei schaltet alle Server der Piraten Partei ab*



> Dabei geht es um einen Angriff auf die IT-Infrastruktur des  französischen Stromkonzerns Électricité de France (EDF) durch die  Hackergruppe Anonymous.


Da wird wieder mit Panikmache gearbeitet.... Und sowas von der Welt...

Sorry aber das ist absolut unterste Bild-Zeitungsschublade...

Die Piraten wissen nach eigenen Angaben noch nicht mal genau worum es geht, und die Welt will wissen wer wo genau einen Angriff geplant hat aha...

Und und ein Atom-Konzern unterscheidet sich in der Infrastruktur ja auch gar nicht von einem Automobilbauer 

Sorry, aller Sicherheitsrelevanten Systeme eines AKWs sind NICHT mit externen Netzen verbunden... Zumindest sollten Sie das nicht, und wenn doch, gehört der Verantwortliche in das dunkelste und feuchteste Loch das man finden kann eingesperrt und den Schlüssel weggeworfen. So etwas wäre mehr als dumm... So dumm kann eigentlich kein rational denkender Mensch sein...

Hier wird aber die Suggestion betrieben, die PiratenPartei wäre in einen Angriff auf ein AKW! (ja steht da nicht, aber wird suggeriert) involviert. Man stelle sich das man vor... (Denkt an Tschernobyl und Fukushima....)

Also das ist mehr als unterste Schublade so eine Berichterstattung...

Vor allem, die Server ab zu stellen ist doch MEHR als lächerlich. Was willst du mit EINEM oder lass es 10 sein (btw. sind wohl 4 laut Piraten Wiki). Damit bringst du kein DDOS durch. Das ist total unerheblich.

Eher im Gegenteil! Wenn man Infos hat, das darüber unbemerkt Verabredungen/Vorbereitungen zu Straftaten betrieben werden, dann lass ich den Server doch AN!!!!!!! Und logg die IP-Adressen mit und hänge mich dann an die Urheber  

Sorry was hat man damit jetzt erreicht? Genau NICHTS, außer die Leute aufgeschreckt...

Aber wie gehaltvoll der Artikel ist, sieht man ja schon allein an der Stelle....:



> Anonymous bezichtigte sich auf Twitter selbst der Daten-Attacke (DDOS) auf die Websites ...


Was ist bitte eine Daten-Attacke?

Ich kenne nur _*Distributed*_(<---WTF WICHTIG) Denial of Service Attacke...

Das etwas wichtigere Wort habe ich mal dezent markiert....


----------



## knarf0815 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polizei schaltet alle Server der Piraten Partei ab*

irgendwas ist da faul , demokratie habe ich irgendwie anders im sinn , so kurz vor der wahl kann man nur schwer an zufall denken ,mal sehen was der wahre grund ist
gruß


----------



## noxXx (21. Mai 2011)

Zu anderen Zeiten hat man unerwünschte Politiker in "Schutzhaft" genommen (SPD/KPD) um sie vor dem "wütenden Volk" zu schützen... heute beschlagnahmt man halt die Server um EDF zu schützen
Btw was juckt uns eigentlich dieser französische Konzern? Prinzipiell sollte es mMn wichtiger sein, einer Partei gleichberechtigten Wahlkampf zu ermöglichen und die Franzosen könnten da auch bisschen warten, aber dadurch dass wir jetzt Strom importieren müssen (sry wg offtopic) ist man halt auch hier abhängig von denen.
Eigentlich könnten wir sowieso einpacken, Strom kommt aus dem EU Ausland und Gas aus Russland, von Öl will ich mal garnicht reden


----------



## Borkenkaefer (21. Mai 2011)

Komische Dinge, wenn gleich alle Server mal so abgestellt werden.
Die wahren Hintergründe werden wir Normalsterblichen wohl nie erfahren.
Da darf sich dann keiner über Verschwörungstheorien wundern.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. Mai 2011)

Ganz ehrlich ? Wenn ich so eine reißerische Schlagzeile lese wie "Polizei dreht ab" , denke ich zuerst einmal an BILD und dementsprechend ernst nehme ich die Sache , ohne dass man genaue Hintergründe kennt.

Das hört sich erstmal so an wie , die armen Piraten , die böse Polizei ....

Meist ist aber hinterher doch mehr an der Sache dran , als man denkt. Man hört es aus einer Perspektive und denkt ..... die pösen Purschen ....

Also die Polizei dreht da schonmal gar nicht ab ...

Das sind nur kleine Kacker , die sich für uns jeden Tag mit besoffenen und Assis rumprügeln müssen. Die machen nur was Ihnen gesagt wird ...

Wer da ganz oben den Befehl zu irgendwas und warum gegeben hat ist doch viel interessanter. Polizei = Feindbild finde ich völlig falsch ...

Für mich sind Polizisten arme Schwe... ( positiv gemeint ) , die 7 Tage die Woche rund um die Uhr mit den dümmsten Assis der Gesellschaft zu tun haben. Gewalttäter, besoffene Randalierer , einfach nur doofe .... 

Und dann halten die für 2000 € Ihre Rübe hin , oder lassen sich schön ankotzen , von Leuten die einen über den Durst getrunken haben ...

Erstmal Hochachtung vor der Polizei.

Was da Politisch gespielt wird, da steig ich eh nicht hinter ...

Welcher Bürgermeister , oder Landeschef da was gemacht/gesagt/befohlen hat .... keine Ahnung. Die Polizei sind letztendlich die Leute an der Front die Ihre Rübe hinhalten müssen und dabei in dem System am beschissensten bezahlt werden ....


Und nein .... ich bin kein Polizist und habe auch keine Freunde die Polizist sind. Ist nur meine Meinung.


Was da abgegangen ist .... blick ich eh nicht hinter ...

Aber wenn ich "Polizei dreht ab" lese , dann fällt mir ne Bild-Schlagzeile ein wie "Polizei zerstörte Bundeweit alle Piratenpartei-Büros und legte Feuer .... blutiges Gemetzel .... Bild war dabei und sprach mit dem Toten .... das Interviev auf Seite 2" !

Also ich möchte heut zu Tage kein Polizist sein, ganz ehrlich .... Hut ab Jungs ...

Ne bessere Werbung hätten die Piraten sich doch gar nicht denken können. Wäre das nicht gewesen hätte ich gar nichts davon gewußt, dass die da Wahlen haben. Hätte mich auch nicht interessiert. Auf einmal kommt man in Versuchung die arme , unterdrückte Piratenpartei zu wählen. Die sollten sich für diese PR-Unterstützung bedanken  Und gleichzeiting Werbung für Web/Datenattacken zu machen ist schon unterste Kanone und disqualifiziert die für mich. Und Wir machen hier auch noch Werbung für die .... nee nee nee .... scheiss Politik !!! Kannste alle in die Tonne kloppen ! Alle durch die Bank ! Naja .... vielleicht nicht alle, aber fast


----------



## GTA 3 (21. Mai 2011)

Anonymus ?!  Die trauen sich echt alles, jetzt greifen sie sogar die Polizei an... krass..


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. Mai 2011)

Selbst schuld und wayne interessierts , wenn die blöden Politiker ihre PCs verlieren , die können eh nix vernünftiges damit anfangen , als dummfug zu schreiben ...

Die sollten lieber mal entspannt ne Runde zocken ...

Als nächstes kommt ne Verschwörungstheorie , dass der CIA hinter der Sache steckt ... dauert bestimmt nicht lange ...

Die sollen uns hier in Ruhe zocken lassen und sich selbst mit Ihrem Politik-Mist beschäftigen.


----------



## Thornscape (21. Mai 2011)

Newsbeitrag schrieb:
			
		

> in dem auch ein Mitschnitt der Pressekonferenz gibt.



Ich will ja nicht pingelig sein, aber zumindest ein kleines bisschen mehr Mühe kann man sich doch geben, oder?
--> in dem *es* auch ein*en* Mitschnitt der Pressekonferenz gibt


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polizei schaltet alle Server der Piraten Partei ab*

Ich hab mir die News durchgelesen und mit ist nicht klar, wieso sie die Server abgeschaltet haben.
Selbst wenn gegen ein Mitglied ermittelt wird, rechtfertigt das nicht das Abschalter der Server. Schon merkwürdig, was da abläuft.


----------



## jelais99 (21. Mai 2011)

Hier werden die Hintergründe etwas detaillierter dargestellt:

heise online - Polizei kapert Server der Piratenpartei


----------



## Skysnake (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polizei schaltet alle Server der Piraten Partei ab*



Thornscape schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht pingelig sein, aber zumindest ein kleines bisschen mehr Mühe kann man sich doch geben, oder?
> --> in dem *es* auch ein*en* Mitschnitt der Pressekonferenz gibt


 
Findest du die Kritik nicht etwas harsch? Schau mal auf die Uhrzeit...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die News durchgelesen und mit ist nicht klar, wieso sie die Server abgeschaltet haben.
> Selbst wenn gegen ein Mitglied ermittelt wird, rechtfertigt das nicht das Abschalter der Server. Schon merkwürdig, was da abläuft.


 
Naja, soweit ich das jetzt verstanden habe, haben irgendwelche Individuen die PiratenPads dazu genutzt illegale Aktivitäten zu koordinieren. Also nach allem was man so bisher in Erfahrung bringen konnte lief dort wohl die Koordinierung von den DDOS Angriffen auf die EDF Infrastruktur im April. Die Angriffe sind also schon vorbei. 

Genaueres kann man aber wohl noch nicht wirklich sagen. Das Problem ist ja auch, das die Verfügung nicht gegen die PiratenPartei gerichtet war, sondern gegen den Vermieter der Server. Daher wussten die am Anfang gar nicht warum überhaupt plötzlich die Server weg waren. 

Tja und die Verfügung hatten Sie auch erst irgendwann bekommen, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob die die jetzt auch wirklich haben oder nicht. War ja nicht an die Piraten gerichtet 

Das lustige ist ja, das in den Medien von einem Rechtshilfeersuchen der Franzosen die Rede ist. Laut dem Anwalt der Piraten, würde in der Anordnung gar nichts von einem Rechtshilfeersuchen stehen Das würde bedeuten, das die deutschen Behörden ganz auf eigene Faust gehandelt haben müssten. Wenn es ein Rechtshilfe geben würde, müsste soweit ich das nach den Ausführungen verstanden habe aber dieses erwähnt sein. 

Alles sehr komisch.

Zudem das traurige an der Sache ist, das die wohl ne IP Adresse der Täter haben, aber irgendwie noch was bei den Piraten finden wollten. IP-Adressen finden Sie aber nicht, da die Piraten alles durch einen Proxy jagen 

Naja und das fragliche Pad wurde wohl gelöscht, das habe ich aber nicht wirklich verstanden.

Ergo haben die wahrscheinlich mit der Aktion rein gar nichts erreicht, außer den Piraten zu schaden.


Allgemein ist es auch fraglich, was man von der Aktion allgemein halten soll. Die Sache sieht schon sehr unverhältnismäßig aus.

Man muss das einfach mal auf das Forum hier übertragen. Man stelle sich vor über einige PMs hier im Forum wird eine Aktion geplant, Wochen später kommt man dann darauf, dass das hier war, und stellt dann PCGH einfach 2 Tage vorm BD Launch die Server ab. Wenn man sich das mit den Piraten mal so vor Augen führt, und das für rechtmäßig hält, dann könnte aber genau das passieren, wobei der Vergleich hinkt, da PCGH nicht unter dem besonderen Schutz des Grundgesetzes steht. Die Piraten schon...


----------



## .Mac (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polizei schaltet alle Server der Piraten Partei ab*

Für mich ein weiteres Beispiel wie unbeholfen deutsche Behörden mit ihren Befugnissen umgehen. Denn um an die Etherpad Daten heranzukommen hätten die Leute vom BKA nicht den kompletten Rack abschalten müssen, denn die Etherpad liegt seperat auf einer vServer Distanz, und hätte einzelnd vom Netz runtergenommen werden können. Vorallem eine Sauerei da die gesamte Arbeit der Partei damit für mehrere Std. zum erliegen kam, und das obwohl jegliche Partei noch mehr vom Gesetzgeber geschützt ist - in diesem Maßstab ist es dann auch nicht mehr weit ein ganzes Rechenzentrum vom Netz zu nehmen.

Und vorallem glaube ich kaum das man die Server überhaupt hätte abstellen müssen, naja, ich hoffe dass die Piraten in Bremen dadurch nicht große Nachteile in den letzten Std. vor der Wahl haben.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. Mai 2011)

Die Partei sollte nicht die Plattform für illegale Netzangriffe bereitstellen. Wirft ein schlechtes Licht auf die Piraten , die ich anfangs sehr sympathisch fand , aber auch nur anfangs ...

Klar dass die dann mit reingezogen werden , wenn von deren Servern irgendwelche Netzangriffe gestartet werden. Weiss gar nicht , was daran merkwürdig sein soll. Es ging ja um die Server und nicht um die Partei.

Aber erstmal auf die pöse Polizei schimpfen ....


----------



## Superwip (21. Mai 2011)

Warum sollte Anonymus einen Energiekonzern angreifen? Das passt doch nicht ansatzweise zu denen...

...und wer sonst sollte einen Energiekonzern angreifen?


Leicht erschreckend finde ich aber auch, dass die Piraten einen Großteil ihrer IT-Infrastruktur einem einzigen fremden Dienstleister anvertrauen


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polizei schaltet alle Server der Piraten Partei ab*



Skysnake schrieb:


> IP-Adressen finden Sie aber nicht, da die Piraten alles durch einen Proxy jagen


 
Auch ein Proxy kannst du knacken, kommt halt darauf an, wo der steht und wie die Ermittlungen da laufen, aber dahinter verstecken ist heute eher nicht mehr drin.


----------



## .Mac (21. Mai 2011)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Die Partei sollte nicht die Plattform für illegale Netzangriffe bereitstellen. Wirft ein schlechtes Licht auf die Piraten , die ich anfangs sehr sympathisch fand , aber auch nur anfangs ...
> 
> Klar dass die dann mit reingezogen werden , wenn von deren Servern irgendwelche Netzangriffe gestartet werden. Weiss gar nicht , was daran merkwürdig sein soll. Es ging ja um die Server und nicht um die Partei.
> 
> Aber erstmal auf die pöse Polizei schimpfen ....


 LOL - Aussage des tages, fasst so gut wie die Fundichristen und deren 21st May judgement Day....

Dir ist schon bewusst was Piratepad ist? Scheinbar nicht, denn sonst würdest du solche dummen(anderes Wort fällt mir dazu nicht ein.) Aussagen gar nicht erst posten. Der Grund für die Beschlagnahmung des Server-Racks ist, dass irgendwelche Leute pläne im Piratepad geschmieded haben, irgendwas zu hacken, manche sagen es sollte die Infrastruktur eines AKW´s in FR treffen...



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Die Partei sollte nicht die Plattform für  illegale Netzangriffe bereitstellen. Wirft ein schlechtes Licht auf die  Piraten  ...


Eine Plattform für illegale Netzangriffe !duh!, stellt hier niemand, Etherpad, oder die Abkoppelung davon namens Piratepad, ist ein online-Texteditor für jedermann. Wenn wir jetzt deiner Logik folgen, kommen wir ganz schnell zum Schluss, das Google, mit GoogleDocs definitiv eine Terror-Organisation & jeglicher Inernet-Service-Provider auf diesem Planet ein Mittäter von Terroristischen Organisationen ist, merkst du wie wenig sinnvolles in deinem Satz steckt? Ich hoffe doch ...



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Klar dass die dann mit reingezogen werden , wenn von deren Servern  irgendwelche Netzangriffe gestartet werden. Weiss gar nicht , was daran  merkwürdig sein soll. Es ging ja um die Server und nicht um die Partei.


 Sach ma, langsam hackt(hah, zweideutig!) es oder? Kannst du mal bitte aufhören die BILD Zeitung zu zitieren? Das ist eine Urheberrechtsverletzung! Im ernst, bilde dir eine eigene Meinung, les dir vorher ein paar Fakten durch und hör auf dich bei einer Quelle zu informieren, dabei kann nur gequirrlte ******* bei rum kommen. 

Von den gemieteten Servern der Piratenpartei wurde doch kein Netzangriff (bitte verschone mich mit diesem Wort.) *!*gestartet*!*, es wurde geplant - und das hätte auf jedem Server weltweit statt finden können, genau so wie es auf einem Blatt Papier hätte statt finden können.



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Aber erstmal auf die pöse Polizei schimpfen ....


Lieber einmal mehr kritisiert, als einmal zu wenig und es ausarten zu lassen.


----------



## Skysnake (21. Mai 2011)

.Mac schrieb:


> L
> Eine Plattform für illegale Netzangriffe !duh!, stellt hier niemand, Etherpad, oder die Abkoppelung davon namens Piratepad, ist ein online-Texteditor für jedermann. Wenn wir jetzt deiner Logik folgen, kommen wir ganz schnell zum Schluss, das Google, mit GoogleDocs definitiv eine Terror-Organisation & jeglicher Inernet-Service-Provider auf diesem Planet ein Mittäter von Terroristischen Organisationen ist, merkst du wie wenig sinnvolles in deinem Satz steckt? Ich hoffe doch ...


 Jup genau so sehe ich das auch. Sollte die Sache als angemessen durch gehen, kannst du aber jeden Tag so manchen Server abstellen... GMX, AOL, Google, Twitter, Facebook, etc etc etc. Alle sofort abschalten um Daten zu sichern und zu sichten. Man muss ja nur einen Beitrag sehen, der etwas illegales Enthält.

Man sollte sich auch man nur mal so manchen Benutzernamen hier im Forum an schauen. Ich sag nur Urheber-/Marken-/Namensrechte. Von so manchem Avatar mal GANZ abgesehen. Zieht man die Sache bei den Piraten konsequent weiter durch, könnte man PCGH auch einfach komplett abschießen. 

Wie willst du so etwas aber in einem öffentlichen Forum unterbinden? 

Richtig gar nicht!!!!!!!

Die einzige Möglichkeit für JEDEN Serverbetreiber wäre es sämtliche Beiträge erst zu lesen, und erst nach einer eingehenden Prüfung dann frei zu schalten. Damit würde das Internet aber am Boden liegen, denn wer will denn das bitte alles machen?

Denkt doch nur mal an Quanti. Der brüchte doch mindestens einen Arbeitnehmer für sich allein, der alles liest und frei gibt  Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass da einer überhaupt lang 

Btw. Quanti:

Ja das mit dem Proxy ist so ne Sache, allerdings laufen wohl alle Anfragen erst mal durch den Proxy, der selbst nicht speichert etc. Ergo kannst du zwar zur Laufzeit alles mit loggen, aber im Nachhinein nichts rekonstruieren, weil eben alle IP-Adressen, die eventuell anfallen nur auf den Proxy verweisen.


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (21. Mai 2011)

Wahrscheinlich dachten die französischen Behörden fälschlicherweise dass die Piratenpartei quasi der Reder der Piraten im Golf von Aden ist. 

Bin ja mal gespannt wies am Monatg weiter geht. Eigentlich hätte ich ja erwartet dass bei so einem Verdacht erstmal die Server abgeschaltet werden aber dann schnellstmöglichst versucht wird die Daten zu kopieren so dass dem Beschuldigten (im Falle seiner unschuld) möglichst wenig Schaden entsteht.


----------



## s|n|s (21. Mai 2011)

Dabei geht es um Geld. Um nichts anderes. (Beispiel über deutsche Behörden, sry für OT)


----------



## .Mac (21. Mai 2011)

Dr.Snuggles schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich dachten die französischen Behörden fälschlicherweise dass die Piratenpartei quasi der Reder der Piraten im Golf von Aden ist.
> 
> Bin ja mal gespannt wies am Monatg weiter geht. Eigentlich hätte ich ja erwartet dass bei so einem Verdacht erstmal die Server abgeschaltet werden aber dann schnellstmöglichst versucht wird die Daten zu kopieren so dass dem Beschuldigten (im Falle seiner unschuld) möglichst wenig Schaden entsteht.


 
Eher das Gegenteil, glaub mir, du willst keinen Ärger mit der Polizei haben wenn du auf deinen PC angewiesen bist, das endet nie gut.

@SNS - Wie du selber merkst hat das hier nichts mit dem Thema zu tuhen, wieso postest du es dann dennoch? Für sowas kann man in der Rumpelkammer einen Thread erstellen...

Um Geld geht es hier wohl weniger, bei den Piraten kann man nichts holen, da sollte man eher mal bei der CDU.... ach, die ist ja an der Macht, vergessen wir´s...


----------



## KILLTHIS (21. Mai 2011)

Das klingt alles fürchterlich fadenscheinig und das angewandte Maß an Aktion, dass hierbei genutzt wurde, scheint sich in keinsterweise zu relativieren. Sowas muss nun wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. Mai 2011)

.Mac schrieb:


> Von den gemieteten Servern der Piratenpartei wurde doch kein Netzangriff (bitte verschone mich mit diesem Wort.) *!*gestartet*!*, es wurde geplant - und das hätte auf jedem Server weltweit statt finden können, genau so wie es auf einem Blatt Papier hätte statt finden können.



Geplant , gestartet .... nenn´s wie Du willst.

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe ging´s um die Server und nicht um die Partei.

Auf deren Server wurde irgend n scheiss vermutet. So gesehen wurden die Dinger halt mitgenommen. Was ist denn daran jetzt so dumm ?

Da fühlt sich ja irgendwer ganz schön auf den (Piraten-?)-Schlips getreten ....

Diese Politikkacke interessiert mich eh wenig .... ich zock lieber ne Runde


----------



## Skysnake (22. Mai 2011)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Diese Politikkacke interessiert mich eh wenig .... ich zock lieber ne Runde


 Ganz tolle Einstellung, und da wundert man sich über geringe Wahlbeteiligung, bzw das teils sehr fragwürdige Parteien gewählt werden...

So back to Topic:

Du fragst ernsthaft was daran jetzt so dumm ist? 

Wenn man die Verhältnismäßigkeit bewahrt würde das bedeuten, das du einfach jeden Forenbetreiber, Maildienst und Provider aml so kurzerhand die Rechner aus knipsern dürftest. 

Ich sag nur Anonymus nutzt ja Twitter und auch teils Facebook.... Warum wurden die nicht abgeschaltet? 

Also manchmal sollte man wirklich ein wenig überlegen, bevor man etwas als lapidar ab tut.


----------



## .Mac (22. Mai 2011)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Geplant , gestartet .... nenn´s wie Du willst.


 Starten und planen ist was anderes. Und dumm fand ich nur die Aussage das die PP eine *!* "Plattform für illegale Netzangriffe bereitstellen" tuhen, denn das ist einfach nur Bullshit.



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Auf deren Server wurde irgend n scheiss vermutet. So gesehen wurden die  Dinger halt mitgenommen. Was ist denn daran jetzt so dumm ?


 Dumm ist daran von der Idee nichts, allerdings der Umfang der Beschlagnahmung ist einfach nicht in Relation zu der *!nicht!* begangenen Straftat. 



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Da fühlt sich ja irgendwer ganz schön auf den (Piraten-?)-Schlips getreten ....


Richtig, sobald jemand etwas kritisiert muss er der Gegenseite angehören, da muss ja jemand der CDU angehören wenn er so einen Satz von sich gibt. 



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Diese Politikkacke interessiert mich eh wenig .... ich zock lieber ne Runde


NC


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. Mai 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ganz tolle Einstellung, und da wundert man sich über geringe Wahlbeteiligung, bzw das teils sehr fragwürdige Parteien gewählt werden...



Was ist an der Einstellung lieber ne Runde zu zocken, als sich mit so ne Kram zu beschäftigen falsch .... Du siehst doch, was für ne Zeitverschwendung das ist ( gestern Nachmittag um 14.36Uhr kamen schon die Meldungen , dass die Ihre Server wieder haben ). 

Ich hatte jedenfalls meinen Spass , während sich andere noch darüber aufregten wo in China , äh .... Deutschland n Sack Server umgefallen ist. Jeder gestaltet halt sein Leben , wie er mag.

PCGH ist nunmal ne Hardware und Zockerseite .... da hat Politik eigentlich wenig zu suchen ...

Wenn ich mich über Politik auslassen will , gehe ich in eben solche Foren .... da musses aber stinklangweilig sein .... deswegen treib ich mich da auch nicht rum. 

Und übrigens bin ich auch kein CDU ( aaaaaargh , Merkel = No go ) oder sonstige etablierten Wähler ( nein auch kein braunes gesocks  ) .... nur so am Rande ...


Und jetzt wieder zu den wirklich *WICHTIGEN* Dingen im Leben ..... zockeeeeeeen. Das Leben ist zu kurz , um es mit Politik zu verschwenden ... eh alles Lügner. Vor der Wahl so, nach der Wahl so .... wer die grössten Spenden schickt , kriegt seine Politik auf´m Silbertablet serviert .... neeee .... geh mir wech mit so´m scheiss.


----------



## Bartmensch (23. Mai 2011)

Wenn die StA (Staatsanwaltschaft) den Antrag auf eine richterlich angeordnete Durchsuchung und Sicherstellung und Beschlagnahme von Beweiserheblichen Daten stellt, wird vorher vom Richter abgewägt, ob dieses Eingriff verhältnismäßig ist.
Server kann man leider meistensn nur dann gerichtsverwertbar sichern, wenn die Festplatten ausgebaut werden können, was bedingt, dass der Server (kurzzeitig) abgeschaltet wird.
Ohne die Hintergründe der Ermittlungen zu kennen, kann man in diesem Falle wirklich nur spekulieren.
Ich kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, dass ein Richter "einfach so" die Server einer eingetragenen Partei abschalten läßt, dazu hat er meistens nicht die Sachkenntnis.
Und wenn es um mögliche Veröffentlichungen geht, sind speziell die StAs seeehr vorsichtig. Hab schon erlebt, dass Hauptermittlungen gegen eine Zeitung eingestellt wurden, weil angeblich nicht genug Beweise gefunden worden waren. Aber für die kleinen Arbeitnehmer galt das natürlich nicht...


----------



## Amigo (23. Mai 2011)

Es ist zum kotzen was mit der Piratenpartei abgezogen wird... 
Deutschland bzw. seine Bürger sollte(n) diese Partei mehr schätzen und unterstützen, aber die meißten haben keinen Schimmer was Sache ist und damals war, Stichwort: Stoppschild und und und... 

Wenn Wahlen sind, dann weiß ich wer mein [X] bekommt!


----------



## k1337oris (23. Mai 2011)

man kann der situation eine gewisse ironie nicht absprechen. entweder die exekutive hat mehr humor als ich dachte oder absolut keinen plan. ich tippe auf letzteres... leider.



.Mac schrieb:


> NC


 
ein kommentar mit "no comment"... geil


----------



## sirbenni1993 (23. Mai 2011)

ToLL wo kann ich mir jetzt die PC-Version von Dirt 3 runterladen? xD


----------



## winpoet88 (23. Mai 2011)

Sorry, hab ich irgendwie verpasst....? Wer zum Teufel ist die Piratenpartei ??



Greets Winpo8T


----------



## winpoet88 (23. Mai 2011)

O.K. Habs bei Wiki nachgelesen.........Schade, wäre eigentlich eine gute Sache ! Ich denke mal, da wurde gezielt nach einem Grund gesucht, um die Server stillzulegen. 


Greets Winpo8T


----------

